# RV Park in West San Antonio? Admiralty or Blazing Star?



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Looking at taking the kids to Sea World for a day or two this weekend. May also see the Alamo. 

Last time we stayed at Jellystone and had a great time, but it's a little too far. Seems like we were driving a lot every day. We will definately be back to Jellystone next year. 

When I google the area I see Admiralty and Blazing Star right there close to Sea World. Anybody stayed there and care to share your experience?


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

We did the Sea World trip two summers ago and stayed at the Admiralty. Before I give you my opinion, let me just say that we had only camped at state parks before this trip and had never stayed at an "rv park".

The Admiralty served it's purpose.
Pros: It was clean, very close to Sea World and the people working there were nice and helpful.

Cons: The spaces were a little close for me. However, we were only using the camper as a hotel, so it really wasn't that big of a deal.

While we were there, I went over and looked at Blazing Star. Next time we go to San Antonio, we will be staying there. The spots are much more spacious and there are more trees than at the Admiralty. I would say that Blazing Star is only about a mile further from Sea World than the Admiralty...not too bad.

Long story short. I would choose Blazing Star.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Pilot, thanks for the opinion. That's just what I needed to hear. I really don't care to be crammed in with a bunch of others.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Stayed at Blazing Star last summer when we went to Sea World .... nice shady spots, also they have a shuttle to and from Sea World - runs every 30 mins or so.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

I Lived at the Blazing Star for 10 months... Best RV park I have ever stayed at. Heated pool, too!


----------

